

Build Muscle Memory for Your Editors and Languages - watterssn
https://www.shortcutfoo.com/

======
clozure
Thanks. Been using this for a past few months and it's really changed the way
I work. I'm a paying customer.

------
efm
Without a demo, not interesting enough to sign up.

~~~
watterssn
demo:
[https://www.shortcutfoo.com/app/dojos/vim/learn](https://www.shortcutfoo.com/app/dojos/vim/learn)

